# Take a look at this Datsun



## ks0385 (Mar 27, 2005)

Now I'm thinkin of gettin one of these...

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/336708

Thats like Perfect


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

ks0385 said:


> Now I'm thinkin of gettin one of these...
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/336708
> 
> Thats like Perfect


hope you have plans for a long and big financial trip. good luck.
-Patrick


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I have a 79 you could have for $1000 to get you started


----------

